# Need help choosing a first 12 string acoustic



## Inconnu (Apr 27, 2021)

Hi!
First post here! 
I’m primarily a bass player, but I also play a bit of guitar (both electric and acoustic), as well as mandolin among other things. I always loved the sound of a 12 string acoustic and I plan on getting one, but I want to keep it in the low budget range since it’s really not my main instrument.

I’m looking at used classified ads locally, but the market is not too good and I worry about getting a guitar that had a bad life before, so I’m looking at new ones in parallel and that’s the part we’re I’d like your help.

I’m trying to keep it under $400, which doesn’t give me many options. Here’s what I’ve seen so far:

Epiphone DR-212 (the only one I’ve seen in real life, liked the neck and the body felt confortable)

Recording King Dirty 30s 70 series (the only one with a solid top in that price range as far as I know, not sure I like the colour)

Ibanez PF1512 (I’ve got an acoustic bass from Ibanez that’s been good for 10 years all ready, so..)

Any comments on those? Other alternatives?


----------



## Guncho (Jun 16, 2015)

Don't cheap out. When I was young I bought a Jasmine 12 string that eventually collapsed in on itself due to the added tension. I would imagine most cheap 12 strings are basically 6 string bodies with extra peg and tuner holes are not structurally designed for the added tension.

That being said I have a lot of faith in Yamaha so this would be worth checking out.









Yamaha - 12-String Spruce/Mahogany Acoustic Guitar - Natural


Yamaha - 12-String Spruce/Mahogany Acoustic Guitar - Natural




www.long-mcquade.com


----------



## Inconnu (Apr 27, 2021)

I’ve seen the specs of Cort Earth series as well. Looks interesting. Any experience with those?


----------



## Guncho (Jun 16, 2015)

Inconnu said:


> I’ve seen the specs of Cort Earth series as well. Looks interesting. Any experience with those?


No but I've heard good things. Make sure it has a solid top.


----------



## MBee (Feb 22, 2021)

I recommend the Art & Lutherie roadhouse series 12 string. I've had mine for three years. I bought it because I preferred it over a Taylor that I had rented for a month. I play it in open tunings a lot. Stable, extremely resonant, easy to play, excellent intonation. I find it amazing for the price.


----------



## Hammerhands (Dec 19, 2016)

Where in the world are you?


----------



## Lincoln (Jun 2, 2008)

Takamine "G series" 12 strings used to be $375, good value for sure and a decent quality guitar. Also Yamaha or the Godin family of fine products.


----------



## MarkM (May 23, 2019)

Love my Norman B-18, I see them pop up used for $3-350 once in a while.


----------



## Jim DaddyO (Mar 20, 2009)

I have a Simon & Patrick SP12 that I like. It was around $600 new, so used it should be in your price range. I have found that Simon & Patrick guitars hold there own with other instruments costing quite a bit more.


----------



## knight_yyz (Mar 14, 2015)

Can't go wrong with an older Yamaha FG as well.


----------



## Inconnu (Apr 27, 2021)

knight_yyz said:


> Can't go wrong with an older Yamaha FG as well.


Like the FG-312?


----------



## Lincoln (Jun 2, 2008)

I played a Fender F80-12 for about 20 years. Wore a set of frets off it, but never had problem with structure or setup. Made in Japan in the 70's, they can be had fairly cheap.


----------



## Guncho (Jun 16, 2015)

knight_yyz said:


> Can't go wrong with an older Yamaha FG as well.


I wouldn't go older than the 700 series unless you're talking vintage. I love playing my FG441S but soundwise it pales in comparison to my FG800.


----------



## Inconnu (Apr 27, 2021)

MarkM said:


> Love my Norman B-18, I see them pop up used for $3-350 once in a while.


Around here, they pop up at $300 sometimes, but people have started to ask as much as $500 for them, used, probably since Godin have changed the Norman line for higher end models.

My 6 string is a Norman B18 and I quite like it, but I’m not sure I want the same guitar in a different number of strings if you see what I mean.

I rarely see other Godin brands of acoustics used, except for the occasional Seagull.


----------



## MarkM (May 23, 2019)

I have the Norman bros, my 6 string is a cedar version and I can't remember the model number. I am a creature of habit though!


----------



## MTs393 (Dec 12, 2020)

Taylor 150 is very nice and can be found pretty cheap


----------



## Wardo (Feb 5, 2010)

Hard to find one but if I was looking for a used 12 string I'd be interested in trying an Ovation. I've read a number of times over the years that the Ovation design works well as a 12 string.


----------



## rollingdam (May 11, 2006)

The late Bill Collings once noted that Collings did not make 12 strings as his guitars were too sensitive for 12 strings-he suggested people get a laminated wood Yamaha.


----------



## FatStrat2 (Apr 7, 2021)

Useful thread!

One question though: any issues with buying a really old 12 string, like over a decade or so? Problems with tension or structural layout?


----------



## Permanent Waves (Jun 2, 2020)

MarkM said:


> Love my Norman B-18, I see them pop up used for $3-350 once in a while.


I have a Norman B18 (12) with a pickup which I use live. It is pretty beat up (apparently used as a busking guitar because of its loudness) but it works for me. I paid $279 about 15 years ago and it does the job. I think if you are looking at under $400 in 2021, your options are pretty limited (as you mentioned). I did see some interesting options from Ibanez and Fender at that price point, but your best options are probably in the used market. If you can find a Norman 12-string, I think that's a good choice.


----------



## laristotle (Aug 29, 2019)

Inconnu said:


> I’m trying to keep it under $400


Art and Lutherie 12 string $400


----------

